# One Year In Hell…Surviving a Full SHTF Collapse in Bosnia



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

This forum's search function isn't real precise but I did look to see if it was posted before. The article is pretty old but info is good. May, 2013.

One Year In Hell&#8230;Surviving a Full SHTF Collapse in Bosnia 
Posted on May 13, 2013 by The Doc

Our city was blockaded by the army; and for one year, life in the city turned into total crap. We had no army, no police. We only had armed groups; those armed protected their homes and families.
When it all started, some of us were better prepared. But most of the neighbors' families had enough food only for a few days. Some had pistols; a few had AK-47s or shotguns.

After a month or two, gangs started operating, destroying everything. Hospitals, for example, turned into slaughterhouses. There was no more police. About 80 percent of the hospital staff were gone. I got lucky. My family at the time was fairly large (15 people in a large house, six pistols, three AKs), and we survived (most of us, at least).

The Americans dropped MREs every 10 days to help blockaded cities. This was never enough. Some - very few - had gardens. It took three months for the first rumors to spread of men dying from hunger and cold. We removed all the doors, the window frames from abandoned houses, ripped up the floors and burned the furniture for heat. Many died from diseases, especially from the water (two from my own family). We drank mostly rainwater, ate pigeons and even rats...

_It just gets gooder from there..._


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

LINK -----> http://www.silverdoctors.com/one-year-in-hellsurviving-a-full-shtf-collapse-in-bosnia/


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

It's on here somewhere. The entire story.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I did forget something, didn't I? Thanks.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

If calypso Louie Farakan and the Nation of Islam get there way with a race war we might just to experience this stuff.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

I spent 14 months there. It was a horrid place at one time. But it is still a beautiful place, and I have many friends there. Dobar dan my Drug(good day my friend).


----------



## Daddy O (Jan 20, 2014)

I stay out of the 'stans.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Bosnia, Russia, and other places like that are NOT america. While there are lesson to learn...bear in mind.... many things here will be different if SHTF.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

The poor guy who got beat to death by angry teenage ******* with hammers in St. Louis was fresh from Bosnia. He shoulda stayed put seems like by use of 20/20 hindsight. The grass is always greener huh? As Darryl Royal said.."Let us Dance with who brung us."


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

No, excuse for this, and it doesn't matter that he is from Bosnia really. Does anyone understand what happened there ? Field Marshal Tito passed away. I give the man much respect. His Protege Radovan Karadzic wanted a greater Serbia. This led to the split, Croatia, Slovenia were the fisrt to leave. However, Bosnians being muslims were told that they were no longer needed in the military. They were not told of racist intent. The Bosnian men went home. Then, the Serbs said you SOB"s owe us and attacked an unarmed population. Croatia and Slovenia and Macedonia prevailed. Bosnia suffered from both Serbia and Croatia


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

SHTF School | Real Life Survival Experiences

I like to frequent this site quite abit, the guys name is Selco. He had quite the experiance surviving the Balkan wars! what i like most about his stories, are that he holds nothing back and doesnt sugar coat anything, He admits to doing things in desperate times that called for desperate measures! most times, the truth hurts and is ugly as sin!


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

The place was plagued with evil


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well the poor guy made a mistake for being white in the USA. its only going to get worse. Choose a side.


----------

